# [WIFI] Przestawienie Intel 4965AGN w tryb monitoringu

## Wielebny

Potrzebuje przestawić karte w tryb monitoringu tak aby móc popracować w pełni na kismet oraz airodump-ng lecz przy zwykłym przesatwieniu :

```
iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
```

 airodump-ng wskazuje mi wartoś PWR -1 i nie zczytuje wektorów sieci wifi. wiec zgodnie z opisami z dokumentacji airodump-ng 

wiem iż w sony vaio karta wifi intel 4965AGN pracuje na module iwl4965 z którym mogą być problemy z przejsciem w monitoring pełny i poprawny 

błąd jest taki : 

```

airmon-ng start wlan0 

Interface       Chipset         Driver 

  

 wlan0                   iwl4965 - [phy0]/usr/sbin/airmon-ng: line 338: /sys/class/ieee80211/phy0/add_iface: Permission denied 

                                 mon0: unknown interface: No matching device found 

                                 (monitor mode enabled on mon0) 

```

Opis tego jest tutaj -> http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_drivers#mac802.11_versus_ieee802.11_stacks

Zaś tu http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=mac80211

napisane jest iż może pomóc załadowanie Latin SuD fragmentation patch dla kernela (2.6.24 and 2.6.25). 

i ten patch wygląda tak : 

```

# Patch to prevent mac80211 to clobber injected sequence numbers 

diff -bBur linux-2.6.24.4/net/mac80211/tx.c linux-2.6.24.4-sud/net/mac80211/tx.c 

--- linux-2.6.24.4/net/mac80211/tx.c   2008-01-24 23:58:37.000000000 +0100 

+++ linux-2.6.24.4-sud/net/mac80211/tx.c   2008-04-05 16:43:19.000000000 +0200 

@@ -281,6 +281,9 @@ 

 { 

    struct ieee80211_hdr *hdr = (struct ieee80211_hdr *)tx->skb->data; 

  

+   if (unlikely(tx->flags & IEEE80211_TXRXD_TX_INJECTED)) 

+      return TXRX_CONTINUE; 

+ 

    if (ieee80211_get_hdrlen(le16_to_cpu(hdr->frame_control)) >= 24) 

       ieee80211_include_sequence(tx->sdata, hdr); 
```

Ale czy ktoś mi może wytłumaczyć jak sie taki patch ładuje (mam jajko 2.6.24 r8 gentoo linux)??

Może ktos z was już walczył z tą kartą w swoim laptopie??

----------

## Poe

ptachujesz bardzo prosto, dajesz patcha do katalogu ze źródłami i w tymże katalogu wydajesz polecenie

```

patch -p0 >> nazwa_patcha

```

(albo <<, teraz już mi się myli).

powinno Ci się założyć bez problemów. sprawdz czy przy patchowaniu nie wywala ci jakiś plików z końcówką *.rej

----------

## SlashBeast

patch -p1 < nazwa.patch

----------

## Wielebny

Chyba nic z tego nie będzie   :Embarassed:   bo jak na razie dla tej karty nie ma pełnej obsługi monitoringu i wyciągania danych z sicie wajfaj.

dowody:

http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=3413.0

oraz

http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=3598.0

Smutek i nostalgia mnie ogarnia    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Poe

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> patch -p1 < nazwa.patch

 

racja, pozajączkowało mi się.

----------

## Dagger

Moze odrobine off-topic, ale dla wszystkich ktorzy posiadaja Intel 4965 sporo ciekawych rzeczy pojawi sie w 2.6.26. Dla zainteresowanych wrzucilem na swoj server kilka backportow - http://patches.piasek.co.uk

Te patche zawieraja porawki do wielu sterownikow kart bezprzewodowych (nie tylko intel).

Zmiany to (Intel 4965):

W koncu (po ponad roku oczekiwan) obsluga LED

SCAN capability (sieci z hidden SSID)

inne:

Mesh networking

PS

co do Twojego watku to zerkni tutaj

----------

## Wielebny

A ktoś w ogóle wie kiedy 2.6.26 będzie w portage bo właśnie sprawdzałem po emerge --sync i jest nadal jedynie 2.6.24-r8 zaś na [url]kernel.org[/url] już widać pierwsze jajko 2.6.26 .

----------

## Arfrever

 *Wielebny wrote:*   

> właśnie sprawdzałem po emerge --sync i jest nadal jedynie 2.6.24-r8

 

Nieprawda. Naucz się używać ACCEPT_KEYWORDS i/lub package.keywords  :Laughing:  .

----------

## Dagger

 *Wielebny wrote:*   

> A ktoś w ogóle wie kiedy 2.6.26 będzie w portage bo właśnie sprawdzałem po emerge --sync i jest nadal jedynie 2.6.24-r8 zaś na [url]kernel.org[/url] już widać pierwsze jajko 2.6.26 .

 

Nie wiem co masz na mysli. 2.6.25 i 2.6.26rc sa w portage od dosc dawna. Moze sprawdzasz tylko "stabilne" wersje.

paludis -q gentoo-sources

```

* sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    gentoo:                  2.6.16-r13 {:2.6.16-r13} 2.6.19-r5 {:2.6.19-r5} 2.6.20-r10 {:2.6.20-r10} 2.6.22-r10 {:2.6.22-r10} 2.6.23-r9 {:2.6.23-r9} 2.6.24 {:2.6.24} 2.6.24-r1 {:2.6.24-r1} 2.6.24-r2 {:2.6.24-r2} 2.6.24-r3 {:2.6.24-r3} 2.6.24-r4 {:2.6.24-r4} 2.6.24-r5 {:2.6.24-r5} 2.6.24-r6 {:2.6.24-r6} 2.6.24-r7 {:2.6.24-r7} 2.6.24-r8 {:2.6.24-r8} 2.6.25 {:2.6.25} 2.6.25-r1 {:2.6.25-r1} 2.6.25-r2 {:2.6.25-r2} 2.6.25-r3 {:2.6.25-r3} 2.6.25-r4 {:2.6.25-r4} 2.6.25-r5 {:2.6.25-r5}

    installed:               2.6.25-r4 {:2.6.25-r4} 2.6.25-r5* {:2.6.25-r5}

    Description:             Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

    Homepage:                http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

    Relevant USE flags:      (-build) (-symlink)

    License:                 GPL-2

    Installed time:          Thu Jun 19 23:00:31 2008

    Source repository:       gentoo

    Installed using:         paludis-0.26.2

```

paludis -q git-sources

```

* sys-kernel/git-sources

    gentoo:                  2.6.26_rc6-r1 {:2.6.26_rc6-r1} 2.6.26_rc6-r2 {:2.6.26_rc6-r2} 2.6.26_rc6-r3 {:2.6.26_rc6-r3} 2.6.26_rc6-r4 {:2.6.26_rc6-r4} 2.6.26_rc6-r5 {:2.6.26_rc6-r5} 2.6.26_rc6-r6 {:2.6.26_rc6-r6} 2.6.26_rc7-r1* {:2.6.26_rc7-r1} 

    Homepage:                http://www.kernel.org

    Description:             The very latest -git version of the Linux kernel

    Relevant USE flags:      -build -symlink

```

----------

## Wielebny

faktycznie po przejściu na kernel 2.6.25 karta może już wyłapywać wektory sieci WIFI ale jeszcze trzeba sie na wyginać aby robić tzw INJECTION na AP a z tym mam jeszcze problem choć walczę.

----------

